# Best Movie Line Ever?



## BullseyeB

What do you think was the best line you ever heard in a movie?

I loved:

On Golden Pond= "My whole Goddamned Body is falling apart!" 

Breaking Away= "It's OK, Cyril. I understand." :doh:


----------



## Sandie S-R

"Are you feeling ... lucky?"


Gotta love Harry Callahan.


----------



## Blackjack

One of my faves:

"It ain't like it used to be... but it'll do."
-_The Wild Bunch_

Have to think about some others to add... there's quite a list.


----------



## Jack Skellington

"Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue." -Airplane

So many good lines in that movie.


----------



## The Fez

"The entire British empire was built on cups of tea, and if you think I'm going to war without one, mate, you're mistaken."

"If the milk turns out to be sour, I ain't the kinda pussy to drink it.... know what I mean?"

"Charles, get the rifle out. We're being fucked. "

and many others from Lock Stock


----------



## BBWModel

"Cinde-Fuckin-Rella"

Mom SHOULD know what movie that's from!

LMAO


----------



## lostjacket

"I don't know. I'm making this up as I go." -Indiana Jones

"Let's show this prehistoric bitch how we do things downtown." Dr. Peter Venkman


----------



## stan_der_man

The Sphinx: "You must be like wolf pack, not six-pack".


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

BBWModel said:


> "Cinde-Fuckin-Rella"
> 
> Mom SHOULD know what movie that's from!
> 
> LMAO



Pretty Woman!

I want the Fairy Tale!


----------



## Sandie S-R

BBWModel said:


> "Cinde-Fuckin-Rella"
> 
> Mom SHOULD know what movie that's from!
> 
> LMAO






Why yes I do, you *Pretty Woman*.



You crack me up, daughter. :kiss2:


----------



## CAMellie

"Sir, are you classified as human?"
"Negative. I am a meat Popsicle."


----------



## Wagimawr

"I have a (really) bad feeling about this."

--it's in EVERY Star Wars movie.


----------



## BBWModel

"I just atomized a major drug syndicate to get here, and if I need you to sell you mother fuckin car to help me, you will sell your mother fuckin car!"


----------



## Gingembre

Not a line, exactly, but funny all the same! From Monty Python & The Holy Grail:

Sir Lancelot: We were in the nick of time. You were in great peril.
Sir Galahad: I don't think I was.
Sir Lancelot: Yes, you were. You were in terrible peril.
Sir Galahad: Look, let me go back in there and face the peril.
Sir Lancelot: No, it's too perilous.
Sir Galahad: Look, it's my duty as a knight to sample as much peril as I can.
Sir Lancelot: No, we've got to find the Holy Grail. Come on.
Sir Galahad: Oh, let me have just a little bit of peril?
Sir Lancelot: No. It's unhealthy.
Sir Galahad: I bet you're gay.
Sir Lancelot: Am not.


----------



## Wagimawr

The majority of that movie belongs in this thread.

Also my runnerup vote would have to be "ENGLISH, MOTHERFUCKER, DO YOU SPEAK IT?"


----------



## Risible

"I'm going to make him an offer he can't refuse" - Don Corleone, _The Godfather I_


----------



## BBWModel

YES! I love Pulp Fiction! I wasn't sure if anyone would know that movie the quote came from, since it was not a very big hit. LOL 



Wagimawr said:


> The majority of that movie belongs in this thread.
> 
> Also my runnerup vote would have to be "ENGLISH, MOTHERFUCKER, DO YOU SPEAK IT?"


----------



## daddyoh70

I think you're all fucked in the head. We're ten hours from the fucking fun park and you want to bail out. Well I'll tell you something. This is no longer a vacation. It's a quest. It's a quest for fun. I'm gonna have fun and you're gonna have fun. We're all gonna have so much fucking fun we'll need plastic surgeory to remove our godamn smiles. You'll be whistling 'Zip-A-Dee Doo-Dah' out of you're assholes!


----------



## BBWModel

"I didn't mean take care of him, I meant take care of him, twat!"


----------



## ThatFatGirl

A few favorites... 

Christal Allen From "The Women": 
There is a name for you, ladies, but it isn't used in high society... outside of a kennel. 

Lloyd Dobbler from "Say Anything": 
I don't want to sell anything, buy anything, or process anything as a career. I don't want to sell anything bought or processed, or buy anything sold or processed, or process anything sold, bought, or processed, or repair anything sold, bought, or processed. You know, as a career, I don't want to do that. 

And from "Office Space" the last line in this exchange between Samir and Michael Bolton (not THE Michael Bolton):
Samir: No one in this country can ever pronounce my name right. It's not that hard: Samir Na-gheen-an-a-jar. Nagheenanajar. 
Michael Bolton: Yeah, well at least your name isn't Michael Bolton. 
Samir: You know there's nothing wrong with that name. 
Michael Bolton: There was nothing wrong with it... until I was about 12 years old and that no-talent ass clown became famous and started winning Grammys. 
Samir: Hmm... well why don't you just go by Mike instead of Michael? 
Michael Bolton: No way. Why should I change? He's the one who sucks.


----------



## DeniseW

Ouisa, I love you more than my luggage"
"You are too twisted for color tv"'
"Hit this, c'mon M'lynn, punch her lights out"
"They'll probably make me eat a live chicken. Not on your first visit" , Alright, spoken like a true smart ass"

lol, what can I say, I love Steel Magnolias!!!


----------



## BullseyeB

"Inconceivable." 
"I do not think that means what you think it means."

The Princess Bride


----------



## Buffie

"What is that? Smells like a turd covered in burnt hair." 

View attachment IMG_0421.jpg


----------



## PamelaLois

"We're gonna need a bigger boat"

"Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries. I fart in your general direction, you silly English Keniggitts, go away or I will taunt you a second time"

"Who's brain is this"
"Abby's"
"Abby who?"
"Abby Normal"
and from the same movie..........
"Could be worse, could be raining"


----------



## Fascinita

"Now then, Dmitri, you know how we've always talked about the possibility of something going wrong with the Bomb... The *Bomb*, Dmitri... The *hydrogen* bomb!...

Well, let me finish, Dmitri... Let me finish, Dmitri... Well listen, how do you think I feel about it?... Can you *imagine* how I feel about it, Dmitri?... Why do you think I'm calling you? Just to say hello?... *Of course* I like to speak to you!... *Of course* I like to say hello!..."


----------



## Chimpi

CAMellie said:


> "Sir, are you classified as human?"
> "Negative. I am a meat Popsicle."



Yes, Yes, Yes! Absolutely! I was going to say that, too. Major reputation coming your way.

"I blew my butt off! What a fuckin' recruit thing to do!" - Woody Harrelson / *The Thin Red Line*


----------



## PamelaLois

daddyoh70 said:


> I think you're all fucked in the head. We're ten hours from the fucking fun park and you want to bail out. Well I'll tell you something. This is no longer a vacation. It's a quest. It's a quest for fun. I'm gonna have fun and you're gonna have fun. We're all gonna have so much fucking fun we'll need plastic surgeory to remove our godamn smiles. You'll be whistling 'Zip-A-Dee Doo-Dah' out of you're assholes!


 

This movie is just a font of memorable quotes, but this is one of the best rants ever!


----------



## jeff7005

BullseyeB said:


> What do you think was the best line you ever heard in a movie?
> 
> I loved:
> 
> On Golden Pond= "My whole Goddamned Body is falling apart!"
> 
> Breaking Away= "It's OK, Cyril. I understand." :doh:


i'll be back t2


----------



## imfree

(Big green van stuck between two signposts,
barely visible through thick pot smoke) Cheech:
"Like how's my drivin', man?" Chong: "Like WOW,
man, I think we're stopped!"-Up In Smoke


----------



## Wild Zero

"Bitches, leave"

"Your move, creep" 

"When you have to shoot, shoot, don't talk."


----------



## Jack Skellington

"I'm not wearing any pants. Film at eleven."


----------



## mango

"The greatest trick the devil ever pulled was convincing the world he didn't exist."
- VERBAL KINT (Kevin Spacey) in The Usual Suspects (1995)


"Hey, don't knock masturbation. It's sex with someone I love."
- ALVY SINGER (Woody Allen) in Annie Hall (1977)


"Excuse me while I whip this out."
- BART (Cleavon Little) in Blazing Saddles (1974)


"Mrs. Robinson, you're trying to seduce me."
- BEN BRADDOCK (Dustin Hoffman) in The Graduate (1967)


"I'll bet you're the kind of guy that would fuck a person in the ass and not even have the goddam common courtesy to give him a reach-around. I'll be watching you!"
- GUNNERY SERGEANT HARTMAN (R. Lee Ermey) in Full Metal Jacket (1987)


----------



## Red

Rhonda: I had cancer... it's all right, they cut it out.
Cheryl: You were so full of life.
Rhonda: I'm not DEAD Cheryl. 



Muriel: Are you black?
David: What? 





From one of my favourite ever films. :happy:


----------



## Flyin Lilac

None of these is the best ever, but they're among the hundreds of my personal favorites.

"_There's_ yer goddamn confirmation!" -- Tora Tora Tora, when the desk sgt. rips the drapes open to the scene of Pearl Harbor being obliterated.

"You traded the Caddy for a _microphone_?" -- Joliet Jake Blues

"I bet I can throw this football over them mountains." -- Uncle Rico in Napoleon Dynamite

"A complete vegetable diet, 12 hours of sleep a night, and lots and _lots _of makeup." -- Truman Capote's character on how he stays youthful looking, in Murder by Death

"Are they slow-moving creatures?" 
"Well ... they're dead ... they're _all _messed up." 
-- interviewer and sheriff in Night of the Living Dead

"If you can dodge a wrench, you can dodge a ball." -- Patches O'Houlihan in Dodgeball

"I found yo 9-iron, _bitch_." -- Snoop Dogg as Huggy Bear in Starsky & Hutch

"You can't go to school because I said so. I won't have you nagging me for lunch money and whining for help on your homework. There is no need to know about presidents, wars, numbers or science. Just listen to me and you'll learn. And no little friends over here, repeating rhymes, asking flippant questions, and talking in those nagging baby voices. Can't you just _sit _here and look out into the air? Isn't that enough? Do you always have to badger me for attention?" -- Dawn Davenport in Female Trouble


----------



## furious styles

Flyin Lilac said:


> "Are they slow-moving creatures?"
> "Well ... they're dead ... they're _all _messed up."
> -- interviewer and sheriff in Night of the Living Dead



haha, yessss. so many great lines from NOTLD. 

_"Well, there's no problem. If you have a gun, shoot 'em in the head. That's a sure way to kill 'em. If you don't, get yourself a club or a torch. Beat 'em or burn 'em. They go up pretty easy."_

anyhow ...

_Roy Batty: I've ... seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain. Time to die. _

so good. SO ******* GOOD.


----------



## Suze

Jack: I'm the king of the world!



j/k


----------



## BBWModel

"I don't envy you the headache you'll have in the morning. Until then, sleep well and dream of large women."


----------



## Shosh

Bluto "Kroger your Delta Tau Chi name is Pinto"

Kroger "Why Pinto?'

Bluto "Why not?" ( Belches)



I love Animal House. There are a million funny lines in that movie.


----------



## Suze

My momma always said, "Life is like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get."


----------



## Shosh

View attachment animal_house.jpg


View attachment th_animal-house.jpg




Animal house. Love John Belushi.

That boy is a P.I.G. pig.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

"What we've got here....is a failure to communicate!"


----------



## DeniseW

BBWModel said:


> "I don't envy you the headache you'll have in the morning. Until then, sleep well and dream of large women."




from what movie?


----------



## bigsexy920

Princess Bride


----------



## Littleghost

Baron Munchausen: And that was only one of the many occasions on which I met my death, an experience which I don't hesitate strongly to recommend.


-Dad, I want to be a physicist.
-What do they grow, son?
-They don't grow anything.
-Well what's the use of them then?


----------



## wrestlingguy

See if you can guess what movie this is from.



> I don't care............I don't shop here



Hint...............Sylvester Stallone.


----------



## Littleghost

DeniseW said:


> from what movie?



Princess Bride, of course!


----------



## bigsexy920

Cobra? Maybe ?


----------



## wrestlingguy

bigsexy920 said:


> Cobra? Maybe ?




Ding Ding Ding!!!!!!! You win the Buick!!!!!!

Stallone is in a supermarket hunting down a suicidal criminal who tells him that he's going to blow up the market if Stallone (Cobra) doesn't let him go,
Stallone then utters the prolific line.


----------



## Blackjack

mfdoom said:


> _Roy Batty: I've ... seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain. Time to die. _



Fuck, I forgot that one... I feel ashamed. I have an abbreviated version of it as the goddamn shutdown sound for my computer.

There's also Olmos' line shortly after that that I love, too.

_"It's too bad she won't live. But then again, who does?"_


----------



## NancyGirl74

"Do you not realize I have had diarrhea since Easters?"


----------



## moore2me

The following movie lines have been part of my dialogue and will be forever.
Names of who said what for some of the movies are in white print.


It's Showtime!
Joe Gideon, All That Jazz

Houston, we have a problem.
Jim Lovell, Apollo 13

I love the smell of Napalm in the morning.
Lt. Col Bill Kilgore, Apolcalpyse Now

I'd love to kiss you, but I just washed my hair.
Madge Norwood, Cabin in the Cotton

May the force be with you.
Hans Solo, you know the movie

Toto, I've got a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore.
you know this one too


----------



## BBWModel

The Princess Bride! 



DeniseW said:


> from what movie?


----------



## Ernest Nagel

"Now I want you to remember that no bastard ever won a war by dying for his country. He won it by making the other poor dumb bastard die for his country."

Patton


----------



## CAMellie

A few of my favorite lines from one of my favorite movies:

Newt: We'd better get back, 'cause it'll be dark soon, and they mostly come at night... mostly. 

Hudson: Hey Vasquez, have you ever been mistaken for a man? 
Vasquez: No. Have you? 

Ripley: Get away from her, you *bitch!*


----------



## bigsexy920

I know this one - NACHOOOOOOO !!!!!! `




NancyGirl74 said:


> "Do you not realize I have had diarrhea since Easters?"


----------



## JMCGB

Was watching Open Range last night so this one sticks out. Not the best ever but, pretty damn good. 

Boss Spearman: We got a warrant sworn for attempted murder for them that tried to kill the boy who's laying over there at the Doc's, trying to stay alive. Swore out another one for them that murdered the big fella you had in your cell. Only ours ain't writ by no tin star, bought and paid for, Marshal. It's writ by us, and we aim to enforce it.


----------



## snuggletiger

"you're hopeless I think your brusitis in your shoulder is from all your crying"


----------



## Carrie

PamelaLois said:


> "We're gonna need a bigger boat"


Pamela, you're about to be out-dorked (referring to your user title ). The line is actually "_You're_ gonna need a bigger boat", which I think actually makes it even funnier, because Chief Brody is still unconsciously (and unsuccesfully) trying to kind of distance himself from the whole water/shark situation. 

Anyway, enough of my dorkery. To continue the thread: 

"That's what I love about these high school girls, man. I get older, they stay the same age."


----------



## CAMellie

I still get shivers during this scene:

V: Voilà! In view, a humble vaudevillian veteran, cast vicariously as both victim and villain by the vicissitudes of Fate. This visage, no mere veneer of vanity, is a vestige of the vox populi, now vacant, vanished. However, this valorous visitation of a by-gone vexation, stands vivified and has vowed to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin van-guarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition. 
[carves V into poster on wall] 
V: The only verdict is vengeance; a vendetta, held as a votive, not in vain, for the value and veracity of such shall one day vindicate the vigilant and the virtuous. 
[giggles] 
V: Verily, this vichyssoise of verbiage veers most verbose, so let me simply add that it's my very good honor to meet you and you may call me V. 
Evey Hammond: Are you like a crazy person? 
V: I am quite sure they will say so. But to whom, might I ask, am I speaking with? 
Evey Hammond: I'm Evey. 
V: Evey? E-V. Of course you are. 
Evey Hammond: What does that mean? 
V: It means that I, like God, do not play with dice and I don't believe in coincidences.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

"Percy, a big man is rippin' your ears off, if I were you I'd do what he says!"

"I think this boy's cheese has done slid off his cracker. "

"WHAT IN THE BLUE F**K WAS THAT?"


I am STILL looking for Mouseville!!!


----------



## Crystal

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "Percy, a big man is rippin' your ears off, if I were you I'd do what he says!"
> 
> "I think this boy's cheese has done slid off his cracker. "
> 
> "WHAT IN THE BLUE F**K WAS THAT?"
> 
> 
> I am STILL looking for Mouseville!!!




Ahhh! The Green Mile!


My favorite movie EVER!



Paul Edgecomb: We'll be doing this for real tomorrow night and I don't want nobody to remember some stupid joke like that and get it going again. You ever try to not to laugh in church when something funny gets stuck in your head? Same goddamn thing. 



Paul Edgecomb: We all know who your connections are Percy. You ever threaten a man on this block again we're all gonna have a go. The job be damned. 
Percy Wetmore: You done? 
Paul Edgecomb: Get all this shit back in the restraining room, you are cluttering up my mile.


----------



## daddyoh70

PamelaLois said:


> This movie is just a font of memorable quotes, but this is one of the best rants ever!



Yes it is. It also contains one of the best eulogies ever too 

O God, ease our suffering in this, our moment of great dispair. Yea, admit this kind and decent woman into thy arms of thine heavenly area, up there. And Moab, he lay us upon the band of the Canaanites, and yea, though the Hindus speak of karma, I implore you: give her a break. 

Now on to other movies
*Harry Callahan*: Well, when an adult male is chasing a female with intent to commit rape, I shoot the bastard. That's my policy. 
*The Mayor*: Intent? How did you establish that? 
*Harry Callahan*: When a naked man is chasing a woman through an alley with a butcher's knife and a hard-on, I figure he isn't out collecting for the Red Cross!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

CrystalUT11 said:


> Ahhh! The Green Mile!
> 
> 
> My favorite movie EVER!
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Edgecomb: We'll be doing this for real tomorrow night and I don't want nobody to remember some stupid joke like that and get it going again. You ever try to not to laugh in church when something funny gets stuck in your head? Same goddamn thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Edgecomb: We all know who your connections are Percy. You ever threaten a man on this block again we're all gonna have a go. The job be damned.
> Percy Wetmore: You done?
> Paul Edgecomb: Get all this shit back in the restraining room, you are cluttering up my mile.



Me too, Crystal...me too


----------



## Blackjack

Here's some more good ones:

"I aim to misbehave."
-_Serenity_

"I can't afford to hate people. I don't have that kind of time."
-_Ikiru_

"Young men make wars, and the virtues of war are the virtues of young men: courage, and hope for the future. Then old men make the peace, and the vices of peace are the vices of old men: mistrust and caution."
-_Lawrence of Arabia_

"General [Pickett], you must look to your division."
"General Lee... I have no division."
-_Gettysburg_ (although I dunno if it counts, as it's an actual quote from the battle)

"I know now why you cry, but it is something I can never do."
-_Terminator 2: Judgement Day_


----------



## Jazz Man

"Now you see that evil will always triumph because good is dumb."

"Friends, countrymen, lend me your ears.....That's disgusting."

"Mr. Madison, what you have just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul."


----------



## Falling Boy

Not the best ever but I love it, its from Superbad.

"I'm over here in my unit, isolated and alone, eating my terrible tasting food, and I have to look over at that. That looks like the most fun I've ever seen in my entire life, and it's bullshit - excuse my language. I'm just saying that I wash and dry; I'm like a single mother. Look, we all know home-ec is a joke - no offense - it's just that everyone takes this class to get an A, and it's bullshit - and I'm sorry. I'm not putting down your profession, but it's just the way I feel. I don't want to sit here, all by myself, cooking this shitty food - no offense - and I just think that I don't need to cook tiramisu. Am I going to be a chef? No. There's three weeks left of school, give me a fuckin' break! I'm sorry for cursing. "


----------



## MamaLisa

everyline in coming to america kills me

and 16 candles


----------



## furious styles

_"So I just, uh... I just cut them up like regular chickens?"_


----------



## luca brasi

Bruce Willis: "Rest in pieces"


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

. . . my 40-odd y.o. sons were just little guys when we saw these films together. A parent is always on the lookout for rich metaphors which confirm the life one leads and wishes to impart to them, things like love, caring for others, peace. When these films were first issued, we were pounding the pavements and ringing doorbells for the peace and anti-nuke movements. When this line was uttered, we hugged our kids and each other - over and over.

"A strange game. The only winning move is not to play."

If you're nostalgic, you can watch that scene here 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHWjlCaIrQo

Another quote from that era, which has come to be a ritual with Mrs Ho Ho and me: "I'll be right here." (Think: glowing finger tip.)

Again, you can get your dose of schmaltz "right here" too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOvR2WudpV8

And by the way, decades later, looks like we did a pretty good job.


----------



## Scalloped Dodo

daddyoh70 said:


> I think you're all fucked in the head. We're ten hours from the fucking fun park and you want to bail out. Well I'll tell you something. This is no longer a vacation. It's a quest. It's a quest for fun. I'm gonna have fun and you're gonna have fun. We're all gonna have so much fucking fun we'll need plastic surgeory to remove our godamn smiles. You'll be whistling 'Zip-A-Dee Doo-Dah' out of you're assholes!



is that real tomato ketchup, eddie??.....
only the best for you clarke! -nlv

i don't know why they call it hamburger helper...tastes good all by itself....-eddie of nlv
i use the hamburger helper line all the time when eating something of question....dodo


----------



## olwen

The line that stuck with me for years is from Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back - 

Darth Vader to Luke: "Impressive...most impressive."


----------



## Scalloped Dodo

sorry folks, the parks closed, the moose outside should have told you - john candy/nlv

smoke em', if you got em' - dark helmet/spaceballs

anything in blazing saddles.......-dodo


----------



## Sandie S-R

luca brasi said:


> Bruce Willis: "Rest in pieces"



Speaking of Bruce Willis...

"Yippie Ky aaaa Mother Fucker".


----------



## braindeadhead

I can't believe this thread made 4 pages and no one said....


THIS IS MY BOOM STICK






One of nine million great lines


----------



## braindeadhead

or

IT'S IN THE HOLE!!!


----------



## CAMellie

braindeadhead said:


> I cna't believe this thread made 4 pages and no said....
> 
> 
> THIS IS MY BOOM STICK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of nine million great lines



*waits for daddyoh to show up amd swoon*


----------



## Fascinita

"Children of the night, shut up!"


----------



## braindeadhead

I have seen that movie so many times I could probably quote the entire movie forward or backwards.... but I'm not entirely sure where I parked my car...

sad really


----------



## braindeadhead

He's 6'4", 6'9" with afro!


----------



## braindeadhead

They may take our land but they'll never take our FREEDOM!!!!


----------



## Fascinita

CAMellie said:


> *waits for daddyoh to show up amd swoon*



Sing it with me now...

"He's gay for Bruce Campbell! 

He's gay for Bruce Campbell!"



(to the tune of "I'm Effing Matt Damon")


----------



## CAMellie

Fascinita said:


> Sing it with me now...
> 
> "He's gay for Bruce Campbell!
> 
> He's gay for Bruce Campbell!"
> 
> 
> 
> (to the tune of "I'm Effing Matt Damon")



Damned inability to rep!

*sings along with Fascinita*

"He's gay for Bruce Campbell!"


----------



## braindeadhead

Fascinita said:


> Sing it with me now...
> 
> "He's gay for Bruce Campbell!
> 
> He's gay for Bruce Campbell!"
> 
> 
> 
> (to the tune of "I'm Effing Matt Damon")



I totally gay for Bruce Campbell and Jim Halpert

and I'm totally okay with that


----------



## tattooU

CAMellie said:


> *waits for daddyoh to show up amd swoon*




i'll cover swooning duties until daddyoh gets here


----------



## olwen

"...you forgot stupid lazy, and disrepect - shut up bitch. Go fix me a turkey pot pie."


----------



## braindeadhead

"You can eat."
"I can eat?"
"CAN you?"


----------



## dragorat

*"Stop looking up my can!"
"COME BACK HERE,YOU FAT BEARDED BITCH!"
"Why didn't someone tell me my ass was so big!"
"Renfield you were supposed to use the drainpipe!I FLY...You DON'T!
"IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII Ain't got no boooooooooody & Nobody cares for me!

Can you tell I'm a Mel Brooks fan...lol*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

He's "wirey"


----------



## William

Son, you're about as useful as a poopy-flavored lollipop


----------



## JMCGB

Tommy DeVito: You mean, let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little fucked up maybe, but I'm funny how, I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh, I'm here to fuckin' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny?


----------



## BullseyeB

missaf said:


> Here's mine



OMG!!!!! I cannot believe I didn't put this one in! I say this all the time! Princess Bride Rules!!!!! LOve it!


----------



## daddyoh70

braindeadhead said:


> I'm totally gay for Bruce Campbell
> 
> and I'm totally okay with that



I think you and I are going to get along just fine... 


And for Fascinita and CAMellie.... This is for Bruce

:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## JMCGB

My thanks, on behalf of those who died in the name of better mechanical amusements and commercial opportunities. 


The perfect blossom is a rare thing. You could spend your life looking for one, and it would not be a wasted life.


----------



## daddyoh70

Well hello Mister Fancypants. Well, I've got news for you pal, you ain't leadin' but two things: Jack and shit... and Jack just left town.

or....

I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ass... and I'm all out of bubblegum.


----------



## vardon_grip

"Fuck youse toos. Fuck the bote of youse. Youse never believed in me and now youse says you want me back? Well, fuck youse toos!


----------



## Jack Skellington

"Greetings, my friend. We are all interested in the future, for that is where you and I are going to spend the rest of our lives."


----------



## Suze

Amélie Poulain: At least you'll never be a vegetable - even artichokes have hearts. 

not the best EVER, but I love that movie.


----------



## Jack Skellington

"You'd better tell the Captain we've got to land as soon as we can. This woman has to be gotten to a hospital."

"A hospital? What is it?" 

"It's a big building with patients, but that's not important right now." 

I loves, LOVES dead pan humor.


----------



## JMCGB

Breakfast, shmreakfast. Look at the score, for Christ's sake. It's only the second period and I'm up 12 to 2. Breakfasts come and go, Rene, but Hartford, "the Whale," they only beat Vancouver once, maybe twice in a lifetime. 

Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned for Sega. 

What you need is a fatty-boom-batty blunt, and I guarantee you'll be seeing a sailboat, an ocean, and maybe even some of those big-titted mermaids doing some of that lesbian shit. Look at me, look at me, you sloppy bitch!


----------



## steely

Sell crazy someplace else...we're all stocked up here.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

Elizabeth, it never would have worked between us darling, I'm sorry . . Will, . . . Nice Hat, Friends, you will always today as the day you almost - whooaaaa

fancy being a big copper in a small town then fuck off down the model villiage!

Haha, you really thought that you were king!

This my friend is a pint
It comes in pints? . . I'm getting one


----------



## Jazz Man

"Good...bad...I'm the guy with the gun."


----------



## daddyoh70

*Vinny Gambini*: It is possible that the two yutes... 
*Judge Chamberlain Haller*: ...Ah, the two what? Uh... uh, what was that word? 
*Vinny Gambini*: Uh... what word? 
*Judge Chamberlain Haller*: Two what? 
*Vinny Gambini*: What? 
*Judge Chamberlain Haller*: Uh... did you say 'yutes'? 
*Vinny Gambini*: Yeah, two yutes. 
*Judge Chamberlain Haller*: What is a yute? 
*Vinny Gambini*: Oh, excuse me, your honor... 
[exaggerated] 
*Vinny Gambini*: Two YOUTHS


----------



## angel-1

braindeadhead said:


> I totally gay for Bruce Campbell and Jim Halpert
> 
> and I'm totally okay with that



Wait, there are people out in the world who don't go gay for Bruce Campbell? Hell in a hand basket, I tell ya!


----------



## angel-1

"You wanna learn the first rule? You'd know if you ever spent a day in your life. You never open your mouth until you know what the shot is. You fuckin' child!!!

Glengarry Glen Ross


----------



## JMCGB

*Tommy:* Let's think about this for a sec, Ted, why would somebody put a guarantee on a box? Hmmm, very interesting.

*Ted Nelson, Customer:* Go on, I'm listening.

*Tommy:* Here's the way I see it, Ted. Guy puts a fancy guarantee on a box 'cause he wants you to fell all warm and toasty inside.

*Ted Nelson, Customer:* Yeah, makes a man feel good
.
*Tommy:* 'Course it does. Why shouldn't it? Ya figure you put that little box under your pillow at night, the Guarantee Fairy might come by and leave a quarter, am I right, Ted?
[chuckles until he sees that Ted is not laughing too]

*Ted Nelson, Customer:* [impatiently] What's your point?

*Tommy:* The point is, how do you know the fairy isn't a crazy glue sniffer? "Building model airplanes" says the little fairy; well, we're not buying it. He sneaks into your house once, that's all it takes. The next thing you know, there's money missing off the dresser, and your daughter's knocked up. I seen it a hundred times.

*Ted Nelson, Customer:* But why do they put a guarantee on the box?

*Tommy:* Because they know all they sold ya was a guaranteed piece of shit. That's all it is, isn't it? Hey, if you want me to take a dump in a box and mark it guaranteed, I will. I got spare time. But for now, for your customer's sake, for your daughter's sake, ya might wanna think about buying a quality product from me.

*Ted Nelson, Customer:* [pause] Okay, I'll buy from you.

*Tommy:* Well, that's...

*Tommy, Richard Hayden:* ...What?


----------



## IrishBard

"Your only supposed to blow the bloody doors off!" Micheal kane after his getaway van was blown up. the original (and the best!) Italian job!


----------



## CAMellie

Shug: I think it pisses God off when you walk by the color purple in a field and don't notice it.


----------



## CAMellie

Nicholas Angel: I may not be a religious man, Reverend, but I know right and I know wrong and I have the good grace to know which is which. 
Reverend Philip Shooter: Oh, fuck off, grasshopper.


----------



## JMCGB

*King of the Moon:* No, let me go! I've got tides to regulate! Comets to direct! I don't have time for flatulence and orgasms!


----------



## mimosa

Smokey (Chris Tucker):...."You got knocked the [email protected]#$ out!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9rHyuicVE8&feature=related


----------



## Lamia

General "Buck" Turgidson: Sir, you can't let him in here. He'll see everything. He'll see the big board! (from Dr. Strangelove)

Nobody: That weapon will replace your tongue. You will learn to speak through it. And your poetry will now be written with blood. 

Nobody: The vision of Christ that thou does see, is my vision's greatest enemy. (From Dead Man)

Louis: Gozer the Traveler. He will come in one of the pre-chosen forms. During the rectification of the Vuldrini, the traveler came as a large and moving Torg! Then, during the third reconciliation of the last of the McKetrick supplicants, they chose a new form for him: that of a giant Slor! Many Shuvs and Zuuls knew what it was to be roasted in the depths of the Slor that day, I can tell you! (Need I say it)

Harvey: I bet I know a lot of things you don't know. I know that's not French you're singing. 
Manuel Fidello: That's right. About ten million people know it's Portugese. 
Harvey: I bet you can't speak French. 
Manuel Fidello: Right now, I sorry I speak *English*. 
(From Captains Courageous)


The Impressive Clergyman: Mawage. Mawage is wot bwings us togeder tooday. Mawage, that bwessed awangment, that dweam wifin a dweam... 

The Impressive Clergyman: And wuv, tru wuv, will fowow you foweva... 

The Impressive Clergyman: So tweasure your wuv. 
Prince Humperdinck: Skip to the end. 
The Impressive Clergyman: Have you the wing? 

The Impressive Clergyman: ...and do you,Pwincess Buwwercup... 
Prince Humperdinck: Man and wife. Say man and wife. 
The Impressive Clergyman: Man an' wife. 
(Princess Bride)


----------



## soleil3313

I would like to add two:

"Your mom goes to college" - Napoleon Dynamite

and

"Who ya callin' friend JACKASS!!!!" - Ocean's 11


----------



## mimosa

Thanks for reminding me of another favorite: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haH8aZAk8II





soleil3313 said:


> I would like to add two:
> 
> "Your mom goes to college" - Napoleon Dynamite
> 
> and
> 
> "Who ya callin' friend JACKASS!!!!" - Ocean's 11


----------



## soleil3313

mimosa said:


> Thanks for reminding me of another favorite:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haH8aZAk8II



I LOVE that line as well! I could pretty much quote the whole ND movie on this page...

"Would you like to buy a keychain?"


----------



## MattB

"No point mentioning those bats, I thought. The poor bastard will see them soon enough..."


----------



## MaryClaire

Chicks dig me, because I rarely wear underwear and when I do it's usually something unusual

Lee Harvey, you are a madman. When you stole that cow, and your friend tried to make it with the cow. I want to party with you, cowboy. If the two of us together, forget it. I'm gonna go out on a limb here. I'm gonna volunteer my leadership to this platoon. An army without leaders is like a foot without a big toe. And Sergeant Hulka is always gonna be here to be that big toe for us. I think that we owe a big round of applause to our newest, bestest buddy, and big toe... Sergeant Hulka

Don't order the Schnitzel, they're using Schnauzer

C'mon, it's Czechoslovakia. We zip in, we pick 'em up, we zip right out again. We're not going to Moscow. It's Czechoslovakia. It's like going into Wisconsin

No, we're not homosexual, but we are willing to learn


----------



## SilkyAngela

"But I'm tryin Ringo, I'm trying REAL HARD to be the shepard." -Jules from Pulp Fiction

"Is this where you wanna be when Jesus comes back? Pickin on poor little ol' Joe Dirt?" - Joe Dirte'  from Joe Dirt

"You're not a singing group, you're a cult!" - Bubble Boy

And my ultimate favorite of all time...
"I know you're out there. I can feel you now. I know that you're afraid... you're afraid of us. You're afraid of change. I don't know the future. I didn't come here to tell you how this is going to end. I came here to tell you how it's going to begin. I'm going to hang up this phone, and then I'm going to show these people what you don't want them to see. I'm going to show them a world without you. A world without rules and controls, without borders or boundaries. A world where anything is possible. Where we go from there is a choice I leave to you." -Neo from The Matrix


----------



## Jazz Man

The most quoted line in my profession is from Office Space:

"What would you say...you DO here?"


----------



## NancyGirl74

"Strange things are afoot at the Circle-K."


----------



## CAMellie

NancyGirl74 said:


> "Strange things are afoot at the Circle-K."



SAN DIMAS HIGH SCHOOL FOOTBAL! RAH!


----------



## NancyGirl74

CAMellie said:


> SAN DIMAS HIGH SCHOOL FOOTBAL! RAH!



Here is another quote from one of the most excellent movies EVER!

"Fourscore and...seven minutes ago we, your forefathers, were brought forth upon a most excellent adventure conceived by our new friends, Bill... and Ted. These two great gentlemen are dedicated to a proposition which was true in my time, just as it's true today. Be excellent to each other. And... PARTY ON, DUDES!"

From another classic...

"Oh, really? You guys think I'm just some untouchable peasant? Peon? Huh? Maybe so, but following a broom around after shitheads like you for the past eight years I've learned a couple of things; look through your letters, I look through your lockers...I listen to your conversations, you don't know that but I do. I am the eyes and ears of this institution my friends...By the way, that clock's twenty minutes fast."


----------



## CAMellie

NancyGirl74 said:


> From another classic...
> 
> "Oh, really? You guys think I'm just some untouchable peasant? Peon? Huh? Maybe so, but following a broom around after shitheads like you for the past eight years I've learned a couple of things; look through your letters, I look through your lockers...I listen to your conversations, you don't know that but I do. I am the eyes and ears of this institution my friends...By the way, that clock's twenty minutes fast."



The Breakfast Club.....classicly epic!


----------



## William

What we got here is... failure to communicate.



We sat and drank with the sun on our shoulders and felt like free men. Hell, we could have been tarring the roof of one of our own houses. We were the lords of all creation. As for Andy - he spent that break hunkered in the shade, a strange little smile on his face, watching us drink his beer.


----------



## soleil3313

William said:


> We sat and drank with the sun on our shoulders and felt like free men. Hell, we could have been tarring the roof of one of our own houses. We were the lords of all creation. As for Andy - he spent that break hunkered in the shade, a strange little smile on his face, watching us drink his beer.



The Shawshank Redemption! I love it!! 

"I've been known to locate certain things from time to time."


----------



## William

http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/The_Shawshank_RedemptionThe first one was from Cool Hand Luke

This is another Shawshank Redemption Quote that I love

Sometimes it makes me sad, though, Andy being gone. I have to remind myself that some birds aren't meant to be caged. Their feathers are just too bright and when they fly away, the part of you that knows it was a sin to lock them up does rejoice, but still, the place you live in is that much more drab and empty that they're gone. I guess I just miss my friend.

William

Shawshank Redemption Quote Page

http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/The_Shawshank_Redemption




soleil3313 said:


> The Shawshank Redemption! I love it!!
> 
> "I've been known to locate certain things from time to time."


----------



## Donna

These lines are often quoted around here:

Sundance Kid: Think ya used enough dynamite there, Butch? 

Sundance Kid: You just keep thinkin' Butch. That's what you're good at.


----------



## William

Do you like to gamble, Eddie? Gamble money on pool games? 

Big John, do you think this boy is a hustler?

---The Hustler




Donna said:


> These lines are often quoted around here:
> 
> Sundance Kid: Think ya used enough dynamite there, Butch?
> 
> Sundance Kid: You just keep thinkin' Butch. That's what you're good at.


----------



## Carrie

Donna said:


> These lines are often quoted around here:
> 
> Sundance Kid: Think ya used enough dynamite there, Butch?


Oooh, excellent choice, Donna! Love that movie.


----------



## Blackjack

Donna said:


> These lines are often quoted around here:
> 
> Sundance Kid: Think ya used enough dynamite there, Butch?
> 
> Sundance Kid: You just keep thinkin' Butch. That's what you're good at.



I love these lines SO MUCH. I just wish I could use them at work. Unfortunately, tact rules that out.


----------



## TCUBOB

"whoa."

It had it all....vacuous delivery that was pitch-perfect.


----------



## butch

How many pages is this thing and nobody has mentioned "Heathers" yet? Oh lord, that is a travesty!

My god, that thing is a treasure trove from start to finish-

"I love my dead gay son!"

"What is your damage, Heather?"

"Fuck me gently with a chainsaw"

"Our love is god, lets go get a slushy."

I could go on and on, but you get the point-a classic.

And, as a bonus, a line from a movie that I haven't identified, but easy as hell to figure out:

"It puts the lotion in the basket or it gets the hose again."


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

"Give me Librium or give me meth" 



The Boys in the Band (1970)


----------



## William

Surely you can't be serious.

I am serious... and don't call me Shirley. 

Oh can't forget this one:

The tower, the tower! Rapunzel, Rapunzel! 


William




ThikJerseyChik said:


> "Give me Librium or give me meth"
> 
> 
> 
> The Boys in the Band (1970)


----------



## William

Have you ever watched the Mickey mouse club?

No

Well you know what today is? It's Wednesday, anything can happen day.


Creepy Movie

William


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

. . . and your beer, tastes like piss!

we know! we piss in it!


----------



## William

I don't like the sound of that sound.

Like the drip, drip, drip of blood...

You really need to shut up. 

William


----------



## JMCGB

*[referring to the Hat Creek Cattle Company sign]*
*Woodrow Call:* ...and if that ain't bad enough you got all them Greek words on there, too.
*Gus McCrae:* I told you, Woodrow, a long time ago it ain't Greek, it's Latin.
*Woodrow Call:* Well what does it say in Latin?
*[Gus blusters some gibberish]*
*Woodrow Call:* For all you know it invites people to rob us.
*Gus McCrae:* Well the first man comes along that can read Latin is welcome to rob us, far as I'm concerned. I'd like a chance t' shoot at a educated man once in my life.


----------



## daddyoh70

All quotes from Bubba Ho-Tep starring the one and only Bruce Campbell as Elvis. 


*Elvis*: Is there finally and really anything to life other than food, shit and sex?

*JFK*: Now this top line translates into, "Pharoah gobbles donkey goobers," and the bottom line, "Cleopatra does the nasty." 
*Elvis*: Say what? 
*JFK*: Well pretty much, that's the best I can translate it. 

*JFK*: He had me on the floor. I had his mouth over my asshole! 
*Elvis*: A shiteater? 
*JFK*: I don't think so. He was after my soul. Now you can get that out of any major orifice of a person's body. I read about it. 
*Elvis*: Oh, yeah? Where, man? Hustler? 

*Elvis*: What do I really have left in life but this place? It ain't much of a home, but it's all I got. Well, goddamnit. I'll be damned if I let some foreign, graffiti writin', soul suckin', son of a bitch in an oversized cowboy hat and boots take my friend's souls and shit 'em down the visitors toilet!


----------



## BeastofBurden.

When you decide to be something, you can be it. That's what they don't tell you in the church. When I was your age they would say we can become cops, or criminals. Today, what I'm saying to you is this: when you're facing a loaded gun, what's the difference? 

Jack Nicholson in The Departed


----------



## DenverBHM

".....a dog's got personality....personality goes a long way"

*Pumpkin: *(pointing gun at briefcase) What's in that?

*Jules: *My boss's dirty laundry

*Pumpkin: *Your boss makes you do his laundry?

*Jules: *When he wants it clean.

*Pumpkin: *Sounds like a shit job.

*Jules: *Funny I've been thinking the same thing.



*Jules: *We're gonna be like three Fonzies, and what's Fonzie like?

*Yolanda: *Cool?

*Jules: *Correct-amundo. And that's what we're gonna be, we're gonna be cool.



*Jules: *Now I want you to go in that bag and find my wallet.

*Pumpkin: *Which one is it?

*Jules: *It's the one that says "Bad Motherfucker" on it.

_after pumpkin finds the wallet; _*Jules: *....that's it, that's my Bad Motherfucker.

All of this from the greatest scene from the greatest film in history!


----------



## JMCGB

*Red: [narrating]* I have no idea to this day what those two Italian ladies were singing about. Truth is, I don't want to know. Some things are best left unsaid. I'd like to think they were singing about something so beautiful, it can't be expressed in words, and makes your heart ache because of it. I tell you, those voices soared higher and farther than anybody in a gray place dares to dream. It was like some beautiful bird flapped into our drab little cage and made those walls dissolve away, and for the briefest of moments, every last man in Shawshank felt free.


----------



## BBWModel

What's really going to bake your noodle later on is, if I hadn't said anything, would you still have broken it.


----------



## ayschucks

*Matthew:* I have a question for you real quick. What did you think of my demo? Did you get it? 
*Aldous Snow:* I was gonna listen to that, but then, um, I just carried on living my life. 

*Surfing Instructor:* Come on out. Oh, the weather outside is weather...

*Surfing Instructor:* When life gives you lemons, just say 'Fuck the lemons,' and bail. 

*Surfing Instructor:* I like her red hair. I wonder if the carpet matches her pubes. 

*Surfing Instructor:* If you get bitten by a shark, you're not just gonna give up surfing, are you? 
*Peter Bretter*: ...yeah, probably

*Surfing Instructor:* There's only one cure for pain like that. 
*Peter Bretter:* What? 

*Darald:* Let me just say that if God was a city planner he would not put a playground next to a sewage system! 

*Gag Me Girl:* Hi. 
*Peter Bretter:* Hi. 
*Gag Me Girl:* Hi. 
*Peter Bretter:* Hi. 
*Gag Me Girl:* Hi. 
*Peter Bretter:* Can you stop doing that? 
*Gag Me Girl:* Do you want to gag me? 
*Peter Bretter:* You brought a gag? 
*Gag Me Girl:* Yeah, and handcuffs. So do you wanna gag me? 
*Peter Bretter:* Well, I kinda want to now. 

*Aldous Snow: *I mean, I've heard that women do fake orgasms, but I've never seen it... It really, deeply upset me.


----------



## tonynyc

'Greed for lack of a better word - is good' - Wall Street


----------



## DenverBHM

"Yes! I'm George....George McFly, and I'm your density.....I mean, your destiny."


----------



## JMCGB

Watched The Bucket List last night, had to throw this in the mix.

*Edward Cole:* Here's something to remember when you're older Thomas - never pass up a bathroom, never waste a hard-on, and never trust a fart.


----------



## JMCGB

*Christopher McCandless:* The sea's only gifts are harsh blows, and occasionally the chance to feel strong. Now I don't know much about the sea, but I do know that that's the way it is here. And I also know how important it is in life not necessarily to be strong but to feel strong. To measure yourself at least once. To find yourself at least once in the most ancient of human conditions. Facing the blind death stone alone, with nothing to help you but your hands and your own head.


----------



## William

Kid: What's your rush, dollbody? What do you say we slip in the back seat, and make a man out of me?

Dottie Hinson: What do you say I smack you around for a while?

Kid: Can't we do both?


Jimmy Dugan: Are you crying? Are you crying? ARE YOU CRYING? There's no crying! THERE'S NO CRYING IN BASEBALL! 

Umpire: Perhaps you chastised her too vehemently. Good rule of thumb: treat each of these girls as you would treat your mother.

Jimmy Dugan: Did anyone ever tell you, you look like a penis with that little hat on? 


[Ernie sees Dottie and Kit vigorously milking cows]
Ernie Capadino: Ow. Doesn't that hurt them?
Dottie Hinson: Doesn't seem to.
Ernie Capadino: Well, it would bruise the hell out of me. 

Ernie Capadino: Are you coming? See, how it works is, the train moves, not the station!


Ernie Capadino: Hey cowgirls, see the grass? Don't eat it.


----------



## JMCGB

[opening bars of 'Helter Skelter' are heard]
*Bono:* This is the song Charles Manson stole from the Beatles. We're stealin' it back.


[just prior to "Star Spangled Banner/Bullet the Blue Sky"]
*Adam Clayton: *There are some people who say you shouldn't mix politics and music, sports and politics. Well... I think that's kinda bullshit!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

dusk till dawn

Attention pussy shoppers! Take advantage of our penny pussy sale! If you buy one piece of pussy at the regular price, you get another piece of pussy of equal or lesser value for only a penny! Try and beat pussy for a penny! If you can find cheaper pussy anywhere else, fuck it!


----------



## Jazz Man

Satan: (singing) But what is evil anyway? Is there reason to the rhyme? Without evil, there can be no good so it must be good to be evil sometimes.


----------



## dragorat

*Young Policeman: They broke my watch!!!!!!!!-Blues Brothers*


----------



## Fascinita

daddyoh70 said:


> All quotes from Bubba Ho-Tep starring the one and only Bruce Campbell as Elvis.



May the Lord have mercy on your soul, daddy. 

You are too far gone for us to save you.







----

Best Movie Line Ever:

"It's good to be the king."


----------



## goofy girl

Bueller?... Bueller?... Bueller?


----------



## JMCGB

*Elderly Man:* In the church, they say to forgive.
*Creasy:* Forgiveness is between them and God. It's my job to arrange the meeting.


----------



## BBWModel

I love this movie! Thanks Tom! Can't. Believe I forgot it! LOL 



Lastminute.Tom said:


> dusk till dawn
> 
> Attention pussy shoppers! Take advantage of our penny pussy sale! If you buy one piece of pussy at the regular price, you get another piece of pussy of equal or lesser value for only a penny! Try and beat pussy for a penny! If you can find cheaper pussy anywhere else, fuck it!


----------



## JMCGB

Since this is Independence Day!

*Captain Steven Hiller:* I ain't heard no fat lady!
*David Levinson:* Forget the fat lady. You're Obsessed with fat lady. Just get us out of here!


----------



## GWARrior

Here's to swimmin' with bowed legged women.

Quint from Jaws


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn!


----------



## JMCGB

*Krusty the Clown:* If you can find a greasier sandwich, you're in Mexico!


----------



## irish_redhead

_"You tell the angels in heaven you never seen evil so singularly personified as you did in the face of the man who killed you"_ - True Romance

Someone already mentioned my favorite quote from Blade Runner, but here's another I like: 

_"Chew, if only you could see what I've seen with your eyes!"_

_"People think that Hell is fire and brimstone and the Devil poking you in the butt with a pitchfork, but it's not. Hell is when you should have walked away, but you didn't." _- Romeo is Bleeding

_"This is not about you, you egomaniac. I kinda like you. But if we let you go, we'd be just like everybody else. Killing you and what you represent is a statement." _- Natural Born Killers

_"I like these calm little moments before the storm. It reminds me of Beethoven. Can you hear it? It's like when you put your head to the grass and you can hear the growin' and you can hear the insects." _- Leon: The Professional

And, only because I watched Legends of the Fall again last week (and cried, of course) - 

_"I'll wait for you forever."_

_"Forever turned out to be too long."_


----------



## William

Major West: If there's no time for fun, Doc, then what are we saving the planet for? 

Major West: If this is all a dream, why can't there be more girls? 


[Why the others should believe his warning about the spiders]
Dr. Zachary Smith: Evil knows evil. 


Major West: You know, I'm thinking this is your "kiss for luck" situation.
Judy Robinson: Thinking. Not your strong point, is it?


----------



## William

I really love these lines and the whole scene


Oracle: You're cuter than I thought. I can see why she likes you.
Neo: Who?
Oracle: Not too bright, though. 


William


----------



## Amatrix

"Dont dream it... be it."
Dr. Frankinfurter
Rocky Horror Picture Show.

"She is lucky,your lucky, I am lucky,... we are all lucky! AHAHAHA~!"
Magenta A Domestic
RHPS








"Why are you wearing that stupid man suit?"
Frank the rabbit, from Donnie Darko

and to make ABBFA giggle-
"EYE WISH EYE KNUDED HAW TO QWIT YEW!"
Brokeback Mountain


----------



## Amatrix

and i forgot!
Little Shop Of Horrors.

"Feed me!"


----------



## JMCGB

*One Stab*: Some people hear their own inner voices with great clearness and they live by what they hear. Such people become crazy, or they become legends. 


*One Stab:* I thought Tristan would never live to be an old man. I was wrong about that. I was wrong about many things. It was those who loved him most who died young. He was a rock they broke themselves against however much he tried to protect them.



*One Stab:* She was like the water that freezes inside a rock and breaks it apart. It was no more her fault than it is the fault of the water when the rock shatters. 



*Colonel Ludlow:* Indians! Indians were the issue in those days. I can assure you, gentlemen, there is nothing quite so grotesque as the meeting of a child with a bullet; or an entire village slaughtered while sleeping. That was the Government's resolution of that particular issue and I have seen nothing in its behavior since then that would persuade me that it has gained either in wisdom, common sense, or humanity.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA

Surprised nobody has mentioned this yet, from *Pulp Fiction*:

Fabienne: I was looking at myself in the mirror.
Butch: Uh-huh?
Fabienne: I wish I had a pot.
Butch: You were lookin' in the mirror and you wish you had some pot?
Fabienne: A pot. A pot belly. Pot bellies are sexy.
Butch: Well you should be happy, 'cause you do.
Fabienne: Shut up, Fatso! I don't have a pot! I have a bit of a tummy, like Madonna when she did "Lucky Star," it's not the same thing.
Butch: I didn't realize there was a difference between a tummy and a pot belly.
Fabienne: The difference is huge.
Butch: You want me to have a pot?
Fabienne: No. Pot bellies make a man look either oafish, or like a gorilla. But on a woman, a pot belly is very sexy. The rest of you is normal. Normal face, normal legs, normal hips, normal ass, but with a big, perfectly round pot belly. If I had one, I'd wear a tee-shirt two sizes too small to accentuate it.
Butch: You think guys would find that attractive?
Fabienne: I don't give a damn what men find attractive. It's unfortunate what we find pleasing to the touch and pleasing to the eye is seldom the same. 

and *The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou*, another favorite of mine:

Steve Zissou: Anne-Marie, do all the interns get Glocks?
Anne-Marie Sakowitz: No, they all share one

Vladimir Wolodarsky: Steve, one of the interns just fell down the stairs with the main tracking processor.
Steve Zissou: All right, just make sure we steal the backup. 

Eleanor Zissou: Your cat's dead.
Steve Zissou: What? Which one?
Eleanor Zissou: Marmalade. I'm sorry.
[lighting cigarette]
Steve Zissou: What happened?
Eleanor Zissou: A rattlesnake bit it in the throat.
Steve Zissou: [pause] Goddammit, Elanor, why do have to say it like that? You couldn't try to break it a little bit nicer?


----------



## irish_redhead

JMCGB said:


> *One Stab:* I thought Tristan would never live to be an old man. I was wrong about that. I was wrong about many things. It was those who loved him most who died young. He was a rock they broke themselves against however much he tried to protect them.



*sigh*


*Alfred:* I followed all of the rules, man's and God's. And you, you followed none of them. And they all loved you more. Samuel, Father, and my... even my own wife. 

*Tristan:* Everything we had is dead, as I am dead. Marry another. 


That settles it. I'm watching this again tonight.


----------



## BeckaBoo

Awesomeness packed within quotation marks!

"All I have in this world is my balls, and my word, and I don't break 'em for no one, jou understand"?

Tony Montana - Scarface.

"When you're pushed, killing's as easy as breathing".

John J Rambo - John Rambo


----------



## mimosa

"Hey, you can't hit that woman.......Let me get you some mace."

Madea Goes to Jail. (Not really a movie. It's a play.)


----------



## Carrie

Elle Driver (laughing): That's right. I killed your master. And now I'm gonna kill you too -- with your own sword, no less, which in the very immediate future, will become *my* sword.

The Bride: Bitch... you don't _have_ a future.


- Kill Bill: Vol. 2


----------



## JMCGB

*Kirby:* Everyone in this town knows I've only got one leg. And that motherfucker grabbed the wrong one. 

Dead Presidents


----------



## dragorat

*Monster Squad - "Wolfman's got Nads!!!!!"*


----------



## cold comfort

after much discussion and girl talk this weekend (saturday was martini and cafe night) ... we came to a very important realization that this following quote ... can apply to so many different situations in life, that we deemed it our all-purpose quote in times of hardship...

from *The 40-Year Old Virgin* i give you:

*"You're puttin' the pussy on a pedestal."*






whenever you feel like you can't accomplish somethin', brah, it's cuz you puttin' the pussy on a pedestal.


----------



## soleil3313

"I'm in a glass cage of emotion!!!!!!"

"Why don't you go back to your home on WHORE ISLAND?!?!?"

----Got a little Anchorman kick over the weekend.  Felt the need to share


----------



## LoveBHMS

"What Equal contains is not my concern. This isn't what I asked for, this isn't what i wanted, and this shit isn't going to work around here."


----------



## MissStacie

"My COLORS are Blush and Bashful! Two shades of pink, one much darkah than the othah"

"Don't talk about me like I'm not here!"

"I can't believe it. They fucking forgot my birthday"

"Dong, where is my AUTOMOBILE?"

"Tonights special sauce is......semen. ANIMAL semen!"

"You'll shoot your eye out!"

"I TRIPLE DOG DARE you!"

BLANCHE: "Girls to one side, boys to the other! Run,. Run, Run!!!" 
Ms McGEE: Blanche, please!
BLANCHE: "Oh, Ms McGee, its so loud!"

"I ain't no one's trophy, Goose"


----------



## Jazz Man

"Alright...okay...why don't you and the giant 'laser' get a friggin room for God's sake?"


----------



## Jack Skellington

Come to me, son of Jor-El! Kneel before Zod!


----------



## MetalGirl

Klaatu barada nikto.


----------



## Jack Skellington

MetalGirl said:


> Klaatu barada nikto.



The Day the Earth Stood Still was an awesome movie.


----------



## southernfa

MetalGirl said:


> Klaatu barada nikto.



Go Gort! Still one of the finest actors of his generation. Or batch.

"It's the dwarves that go swimmin' with little hairy women!" LOTR 2, and one of those images I just can't quite get out of my mind


----------



## mango

*C'mon Conrad, you got what you wanted...*









TOTAL RECALL


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

'You wanna be a big cop in a small town? Why dont you fuck off up the model village!' (Hot Fuzz)

FAB FILM!


----------



## soleil3313

missy_blue_eyez said:


> 'You wanna be a big cop in a small town? Why dont you fuck off up the model village!' (Hot Fuzz)
> 
> FAB FILM!



OMG I watched that movie not too long ago! That was a good film....aside from the crazy title which, I must admit, almost scared me off...lol


----------



## GTAFA

Sorry i can't settle on just one... movie is in WHITE (invisible) after the quote.

You had me at hello
--JERRY MAGUIRE

Don't stand there gawping like you've never seen the hand o' God before! 
--THE MEANING OF LIFE

It's all logic and reason now. Science, progress, laws of hydraulics, laws of social dynamics, laws of this, that, and the other. No place for three-legged cyclops in the South Seas. No place for cucumber trees and oceans of wine. No place for me. 
--THE ADVENTURES OF BARON MUNCHAUSEN

No, Mother, I have not been drinking..... No....No. ....These two men, they poured a whole bottle of bourbon into me.....No, they DIDN'T give me a chaser!
--NORTH BY NORTHWEST

He's gonna marry me. 
--FERRIS BUELLER'S DAY OFF

...Of course, the whole point of a Doomsday Machine is lost, if you KEEP it a SECRET! ...Why didn't you tell the world, EH? 
--DR. STRANGELOVE

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere's Johnny! 
--THE SHINING

"Bah!...Humbug!" ...[OR]...""It's Christmas Day! I haven't missed it. The Spirits have done it all in one night. They can do anything they like. Of course they can. Of course they can."
--A CHRISTMAS CAROL


----------



## JMCGB

*Lisa:* You know, there's going to be sex, drugs, rock-n-roll... chips, dips, chains, whips... You know, your basic high school orgy type of thing. I mean, uh, I'm not talking candlewax on the nipples, or witchcraft or anything like that, no, no, no. Just a couple of hundred kids running around in their underwear, acting like complete animals.



[Gary and Wyatt are about to make another woman for Ian and Max and are showing them the blue print for the boobs]
*Max:* I feel like an asshole. This had better work.
*Garry:* This is just a blueprint guys, now how do you like it?
*Max, Ian:* Bigger tits.
*Max:* Go! Go! Go!
*Garry:* Give em the knee shooters.
[Wyatt makes the boobs bigger] 


*Susan, Perfume Salesgirl:* You guys looking for something for your mom?
[Gary and Wyatt exchanged an amused look]
*Garry:* I really don't think so...
[reads her nametag]
*Garry:* Sue.
*Susan, Perfume Salesgirl:* [astonished] You guys have... girlfriends?
*Garry:* You know, I really wouldn't refer to a 23-year-old woman as a girlfriend... more of a lover...
*Wyatt, Garry:* Lover... mistress.
*Wyatt:* Sexpot.
*Garry:* Sexpot is what she is.
*Susan, Perfume Salesgirl:* You guys are the ones who got beat up at the homecoming game... right?


----------



## Mishty

From Camp:

Vlad: Have you ever experimented with heterosexuality? 
Michael: _What? You mean sleep with a straight guy? What for?_ 


Fritzi: _Oh save the speech, rummy. She's fucked, I'm ready, and the goddamn show must go on. So let's get cracking, shall we?_


Michael: This boy not only has cajones, but he's got burritos and huevos rancheros too. 

Bert: But I'll tell you something. They're a bunch of little freaks. And the more normal we try to make them, the more lonely and isolated they're gonna feel. 


Random stuff...

That puts a lot of pressure on a man. Did you think of that? Did you think of me? You know what this makes me? A criminal. On 2 counts! Devirginizing a minor. -Eliot


Nobody puts Baby in a corner. - Johnny

You can't eat? Well, come on in and worry with us. I'll make you some pork. - Edna 

Bitch, be cool! - Jules

We should be fuckin' dead now, my friend! We just witnessed a miracle, and I want you to fucking acknowledge it! -Jules


----------



## SparklingBBW

"He hates these cans!" 

My particular fav from The Jerk, but really SO many good lines in that movie! 


.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

From _meatballs_:

It Just Doesn't Matter!!!


----------



## tonynyc

"I'm gonna take this right foot and I'm gonna whop you on that side of your face & you want to know something?" "There isn't a damn thing you are going to be able to do about it" - Tom Laughlin 'BillyJack'


----------



## tonynyc

tonynyc said:


> "I'm gonna take this right foot and I'm gonna whop you on that side of your face & you want to know something?" "There isn't a damn thing you are going to be able to do about it" - Tom Laughlin 'BillyJack'



Now that I think about it - I think a visual is in order 


*Billy Jack in Action *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v325wdgoFH4


----------



## Jazz Man

"As actors, it is our responsibility to read the newspapers...and then repeat what we read on TV as if it were our own opinion"

Here's to ripping on just about everybody...


----------



## JMCGB

*Older Norman:* [narrating] Like many fly fishermen in western Montana where the summer days are almost Arctic in length, I often do not start fishing until the cool of the evening. Then in the Arctic half-light of the canyon, all existence fades to a being with my soul and memories and the sounds of the Big Blackfoot River and a four-count rhythm and the hope that a fish will rise. Eventually, all things merge into one, and a river runs through it. The river was cut by the world's great flood and runs over rocks from the basement of time. On some of those rocks are timeless raindrops. Under the rocks are the words, and some of the words are theirs. I am haunted by waters.


----------



## Blackjack

Ellerby: Go fuck yourself. 
Dignam: I'm tired from fucking your wife. 
Ellerby: How is your mother? 
Dignam: Good, she's tired from fucking my father. 

-_The Departed_


----------



## swamptoad

"Badges? We ain't got no badges! We don't need no badges! I don't have to show you any stinking badges!"

The Treasure of the Sierra Madre, 1948


----------



## FreeThinker

"Don't you want to hear my last words?"

"I just did."


_-- Heist (2001)_


----------



## fuzzybubba

"I kill people dear."

Helen Mirren --- Red (2010 w/ Bruce Willis)


----------



## BigElectricKat

"Some motherfuckers are always trying to ice-skate uphill" - Blade


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Oh, I probably have hundreds of favorite movie lines but I'd thought I'd mention the final line of Billy Wilder's 1959 comedy, SOME LIKE IT HOT.

The millionaire, Osgood Fielding III (Played by Joe E. Brown) is boating off to what he thinks is future happiness with his new gal, Daphne (Played by Jack Lemmon in drag).

Daphne comes up with excuse after excuse not to get married and Osgood counters them.

Finally Daphne pulls off her wig and says: "I'm a man!"

Not missing a beat, Osgood says: 

"Well, nobody's perfect!"

Still a damn funny movie and probably the best final line for a movie ever.:happy:


----------



## nitewriter

Of all the Gin Joints in all the world, She had to walk into mine. (Casablanca)


----------



## Fantasist

"You'll be able to spit nails, kid. Like the guy says, you're gonna eat lightning and you're gonna crap thunder. You're gonna become a very dangerous person." (Rocky)


----------



## mp7251

I could get use to killing generals - Charles Bronson, the dirty dozen

What we have here is a failure to communicate - Paul Newman, cool hand luke


----------



## daver58

My name is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father, be prepared to die!


----------



## LumpySmile

The only thing I remember from Alien: Resurrection was Ron Perlman's awesome delivery of the line:

"You will find I am not a man with whom to fuck." 

Gotta love good grammar in a line like that.


----------



## FreeThinker

"Future events like these will affect you in the future." 


_-- Plan 9 From Outer Space (1959)_


----------



## swamptoad

Dave (1993) 

Kevin Kline (actor)

Dave: "If you've ever seen the look on somebody's face the day they finally get a job, I've had some experience with this, they look like they could fly. And its not about the paycheck, it's about respect, it's about looking in the mirror and knowing that you've done something valuable with your day. And if one person could start to feel this way, and then another person, and then another person, soon all these other problems may not seem so impossible. You don't really know how much you can do until you, stand up and decide to try."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One of my fave movies is Carlitto's Way

My fave line out of all that is said is quite a simple one

Who? Oh no not that guy..FUCK HIM


Sums it all up for me 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-043a58Mgo&index=3&list=PLopojOqgZJVfMuh8F-9faQCd9AFpmWSv3[/ame]


I also love that line from the movie Independence Day where the President asks the alien (via possession of a human body) "What do you want us to do??" and the alien gives a simple response of "DIE!"

Like DUH Mr President....


----------



## swamptoad

Who Framed Roger Rabbit (1988)

Jessica Rabbit: You don't know how hard it is being a woman looking the way I do. 
Eddie Valiant: You don't know how hard it is being a man looking at a woman looking the way you do. 
Jessica Rabbit: I'm not bad. I'm just drawn that way.


----------



## CarmellaBombshell

"Why don't you come over and see me sometime." -May West


----------



## Funtastic curves

Give me a pack of Bubblicious…AND SOME SKITTLES. – Bad Boys


----------



## mamyers

"Made it Ma, Top of the World"
Cody Jarrett portrayed by James Cagney
White Heat


----------



## svenm2112

You work your side of the street. And I work mine Frank Bullit


----------



## svenm2112

On this day. One shall stand. One shall fall. Transformers the movie 1986
Coronation Starscream. This is bad comedy.


----------



## wrenchboy

You know Tuco, there are two kinds of people in this world. Those who have guns and those who dig. You dig. 
The Good the Bad and the Ugly

Um uh yeaaah.
Office Space

What are you going to do with him when you see him?
I am going to take his face off.
Take his face off? 
Off.
Ok, no more drugs for this man.
Face Off

They look like a couple of dorks.
Haha mutherfucker. They are your clothes.
Pulp Fiction 

What am I doing on brain detail?
Pulp Fiction 

Merely a flesh wound.
Monty Python 

And in the morning I am making pancakes!
Shrek

But wait, there's more!
From those infomercials


----------



## Jerry Thomas

CarmellaBombshell said:


> "Why don't you come over and see me sometime." -May West



Another goody from Mae West: "Is that a pencil in your pants, or are you just glad to see me?"


----------



## agouderia

Some of my favorite movie macho quotes are from "Alexis Zorbas" (1963, Michael Cacoyannis) with Anthony Quinn as Zorbas.

Boss: "Are you married?"

Zorbas: "Am I not a man - and is not a man stupid. I am a man - so I am married. Wife, children, house - the full catastrophe!"


"Life is trouble - only death is not. To be alive is to undo your belt and look for trouble!"

"For work - I am your man. But for things like playing and singing, I am my own - I mean free."


The soundtrack from Mikis Theodorakis is also an absolute classic.


----------



## wrenchboy

"I hate to see you go, but I love to watch you leave."
Face Off

"What does mine say?
Dude! What does mine say?
Sweet! What does mine say?
Dude! What does mine say?
Sweet! What does mine say?"
Dude Where's My Car?

"Wow! Check out the ass on that!
Yeah. I bet he works out."
Dumb and Dumber

"Nice beaver!
Thanks. I just had it stuffed."
Naked Gun 33 1/3.


----------



## wrenchboy

Tooti-fuckin-fruity!
Tooti-fuckin-fruity!
Tooti-fuckin-fruity!

Devils Rejects


----------



## SneezeCheeze

“I was born a poor black child.”- Steve Martin, in The Jerk


----------



## swamptoad

Top Secret (1984)

Nick Rivers: Listen to me, Hillary. I'm not the first guy who fell in love with a woman that he met at a restaurant who turned out to be the daughter of a kidnapped scientist, only to lose her to her childhood lover who she last saw on a deserted island, who then turned out fifteen years later to be the leader of the French underground.

Hillary Flammond: I know. It all sounds like some bad movie.

[Long pause. Both look at camera]


----------



## LoveDDD

BullseyeB said:


> What do you think was the best line you ever heard in a movie?
> 
> I loved:
> 
> On Golden Pond= "My whole Goddamned Body is falling apart!"
> 
> Breaking Away= "It's OK, Cyril. I understand." :doh:



I loved the line Rosie O delivered to the young men ogling girlie mags in that indie movie about how women with breasts like those come with bodies like these (something like that).


----------



## doubledeezer

Its a bit more than a line ,but its such a great piece!

"*My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius*, Commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions, loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife. And I will have *my* vengeance, in this life or the next."
Gladiator


----------



## wrenchboy

" I eat pieces of shit like you for lunch!"
"You eat pieces of shit?"
Happy Gilmore


----------



## LizzieJones

There's no crying in baseball! (from my fav movie)


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## calicocat75

i'll see you in another life, when we are both cats - vanilla sky


----------



## calicocat75

i'll see you in another life, when we are both cats - vanilla sky


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

RVGleason said:


>



I was considering posting this here, but then I saw that you did it already! It cuts off before the best part, though.

“What hump?”

Long pause.

“Let’s go!”


----------



## 1claire

*“Love means never having to say you're sorry.” *Love Story, 1970

Classis movie line is my favorite.


----------



## DragonFly

My name is Indigo Montoya...

“Dream of Large women”

Princess Bride rocks


----------



## BigElectricKat

*"You're gonna need a bigger boat." 
*
Jaws


----------



## Jay78

“Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue”


----------



## John Walters

You need people like me, So you can point your f**ken finger and say " There's the Bad guy". Tony Montana (Scarface)


----------



## Jay78

“I knew it, I’m surrounded by assholes”


----------



## BigElectricKat

*"Twinkle, twinkle baby! Twinkle, twinkle!"
*
Vince Vaughn in Be Cool


----------



## wrenchboy

I am just a dude playing a dude disguised as another dude.

Who do you like?
Lance
Did you just say Lance?
No, I said Nance I meant Nance

Both from Tropic Thunder


----------



## wrenchboy

NancyGirl74 said:


> Here is another quote from one of the most excellent movies EVER!
> 
> "Fourscore and...seven minutes ago we, your forefathers, were brought forth upon a most excellent adventure conceived by our new friends, Bill... and Ted. These two great gentlemen are dedicated to a proposition which was true in my time, just as it's true today. Be excellent to each other. And... PARTY ON, DUDES!"
> 
> From another classic...
> 
> "Oh, really? You guys think I'm just some untouchable peasant? Peon? Huh? Maybe so, but following a broom around after shitheads like you for the past eight years I've learned a couple of things; look through your letters, I look through your lockers...I listen to your conversations, you don't know that but I do. I am the eyes and ears of this institution my friends...By the way, that clock's





NancyGirl74 said:


> Here is another quote from one of the most excellent movies EVER!
> 
> "Fourscore and...seven minutes ago we, your forefathers, were brought forth upon a most excellent adventure conceived by our new friends, Bill... and Ted. These two great gentlemen are dedicated to a proposition which was true in my time, just as it's true today. Be excellent to each other. And... PARTY ON, DUDES!"
> 
> From another classic...
> 
> "Oh, really? You guys think I'm just some untouchable peasant? Peon? Huh? Maybe so, but following a broom around after shitheads like you for the past eight years I've learned a couple of things; look through your letters, I look through your lockers...I listen to your conversations, you don't know that but I do. I am the eyes and ears of this institution my friends...By the way, that clock's twenty minutes fast."




Put them in the iron maiden.
Excellent! (Guitar playing)
Execute them.
Bogus.


----------



## wrenchboy

(Describing what happened in a bar fight) "I shot him. Well...he diiied" throwing his hands in the air.

Hatfields and McCoys miniseries


----------



## Jay78

Feed me Seymour!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

“And yes,I will always be just a little bit fat!”Bridget Jones
Well in my case,more than a little!


----------



## wrenchboy

Get in ma belly!
Austin Powers 2

Well what now?

I'm gonna tell you what now. I am going to call up a couple of hard pipe hitting n____s that's going to work on this rapist with a blow torch and a pair of pliers. You hear me hillbilly! I am not done with you by far!

No. I mean what about you and me. 

Oh. That what now.
Pulp Fiction


----------



## LizzieJones

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> “And yes,I will always be just a little bit fat!”Bridget Jones
> Well in my case,more than a little!



I LOVE the Bridget Jones movies!! Can watch them again and again! In fact my 'last name' here is directly taken from Bridget
and I fell in love with London watching those movies. I want to visit there so baaad. LOL



l'm eschewing all men, And cigarettes. And carbohydrates.


----------



## LizzieJones

"Use your head! That's that lump three feet above [email protected]$$!"


----------



## Jay78

LizzieJones said:


> "Use your head! That's that lump three feet above [email protected]$$!"


----------



## Ilegalpat

I want to kill you so bad my dick is hard.


----------



## nitewriter

Of all the Buffets in all the world,She had to walk into mine. Elsa, This could be the start of a bountiful relationship........with apologies to Casablanca


----------



## SaraK8

swamptoad said:


> Top Secret (1984)
> 
> Nick Rivers: Listen to me, Hillary. I'm not the first guy who fell in love with a woman that he met at a restaurant who turned out to be the daughter of a kidnapped scientist, only to lose her to her childhood lover who she last saw on a deserted island, who then turned out fifteen years later to be the leader of the French underground.
> 
> Hillary Flammond: I know. It all sounds like some bad movie.
> 
> [Long pause. Both look at camera]



Lmao...I love that movie. Watched my VHS copy (circa 1985) so many times that one day the tape just snapped.


----------



## SaraK8

_Pretty in Pink_


----------



## wrenchboy

(Reading a bumper sticker that says Keep On Trucking) 
Homer Simpson says "As if I ever wanted to stop trucking "

I love this one because I drive a truck


----------



## Emmy

"inconceivable!"...


----------



## nitewriter

Have fun storming the castle!


----------



## Fuzzy

Back off man, I'm a scientist!


----------



## Fuzzy

( My younger brother Dan, a Ph.D in Physics that works in Large Hadron Collider at CERN. Dream job. At family reunions, he uses this line. )


----------



## AuntHen

Bill Murray has many


----------



## svenm2112

Get busy living or Get Busy Dying Shawshenk Redemption


----------



## AuntHen

svenm2112 said:


> Get busy living or Get Busy Dying Shawshenk Redemption


Which is actually a Stephen King quote from his short story that the movie is based on.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Start at 5:01- the line about her glasses. Reminds me so much of my mother 

 
:44 mark- the dismissive disdain rocks my world


----------



## littlefairywren

My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions, loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next.


----------



## BouncingBoy

"I came here to kick ass & chew bubble gum....But I'm ALL out of bubble gum!"


----------



## AuntHen

"Hello, you've reached the winter of our discontent."
--Ethan Hawke as Troy Dyer, Reality Bites


----------



## MattB

I stand by my post from 12 years ago. 



MattB said:


> "No point mentioning those bats, I thought. The poor bastard will see them soon enough..."


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


>



Oh I have to watch it all over again now ❤


----------



## Twilley2ElectricBoogaloo

“Nice shooting son! What’s your name?”

”MURPHY.”
AND CUE THE GODDAMN THEME MUSIC


----------



## Fuzzy

There's no crying in baseball! - A League of their own


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

_ 
*Little Caesar, 1931*
"You can dish it out, but you're gettin' so y'can't take it no more."_


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

BullseyeB said:


> Breaking Away= "It's OK, Cyril. I understand." :doh:


 
REFUND????
REFUND????
REFUND???


----------



## Fymbulvetr

"The greatest trick the Devil ever pulled was convincing the world he doesn't exist."

Maybe it's the misanthrope in me talking, but goddamn is that line powerful.


----------



## wrenchboy

What's in the box?


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## littlefairywren

"He's quite the, uh, philodendron."


----------



## AuntHen

Poor Milton


----------



## DazzlingAnna

“I'll have what she's having,”


----------



## AuntHen

--The Matrix is a system, Neo. That system is our enemy. But when you're inside, you look around, what do you see? Businessmen, teachers, lawyers, carpenters. The very minds of the people we are trying to save. But until we do, these people are still a part of that system and that makes them our enemy. You have to understand, most of these people are not ready to be unplugged. And many of them are so injured, so hopelessly dependent on the system, that they will fight to protect it.

--This is your last chance. After this there is no turning back. You take the blue pill, the story ends. You wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to. You take the red pill, you stay in Wonderland, and I show you how deep the rabbit hole goes. Remember, all I'm offering is the truth. Nothing more.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Motherfucker, are you outta yo damn mind? - Blade


----------



## mp7251

"I'm your Huckleberry" Val Kilmer Tombstone 1994


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Tyler Durden: It's only after we've lost everything that we're free to do anything


----------



## jrose123

Gone With The Wind
"God as my witness, I'll never be hungry again." Scarlett O'Hara
"Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn."
Rhett Butler


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## DazzlingAnna

The Truman Show

*Truman Burbank:*
"Good morning, and in case I don't see ya: Good afternoon, good evening, and good night!"


so true these days


----------



## AuntHen

This thread should really be called "Really good movie lines and some of the best ever" but whatever


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## AuntHen

Speaking of Canada...


----------



## littlefairywren

I can't even look at my own vagina!


----------



## AuntHen

@littlefairywren If we still had a rep system here, you would so be getting Fried Green Tomatoes rep!


----------



## littlefairywren

AuntHen said:


> @littlefairywren If we still had a rep system here, you would so be getting Fried Green Tomatoes rep!


I miss the old system. You'd be getting all kinds of rep from me too, B.


----------



## svenm2112

You were only supposed to blow the bloody doors off


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Pretty much anything Jackie Gleason uttered in Smokey and the Bandit. I am still amazed that he didn't get at least nominated for Best Supporting Actor that year.


----------



## littlefairywren

“I come here with no expectations, only to profess, now that I am at liberty to do so, that my heart is and always will be...yours.”


----------



## Blackjack

"Sad or not, you're beautiful. Let's have sex."

_Logan's Run _predicted modern flirting 45 years ago.


----------



## Monster

"Do me a favor? Don't scream. Just...listen to what I have to say. And then scream."


----------



## AuntHen

I remember watching this movie in 8th grade at a friend's birthday party. It had just been released to VHS


----------



## AuntHen

Claire: Your hair looks good, the curls work. Why don't you get a perm?
Rose Morgan: I tried that once, I looked like Shirley Temple on crack.


----------



## BigElectricKat

"LICK ME!" - Reagan MacNeill - _The Exorcist_


----------



## Ilegalpat

Clint has a lot of great lines.
Deserve has nothing to do with it is my fave.


----------



## Billl

Forest Gump: "Some times there just aren't enough rocks." "That's one less thing I have to worry about."


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## AuntHen

I love Jonah Hill's acting so hard!


----------



## Donna

"My dear, never let anyone tell you to be ashamed of your figure!" Captain Gregg, _The Ghost & Mrs. Muir_


----------



## svenm2112

Make him an offer he can't refuse


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

"Naw, man. I'm pretty f---kin' far from ok." Pulp Fiction, 1994
"I married your mother because I wanted children. Imagine my disappointment when you came along!" Horsefeathers, 1932
"Push the button, Max!" The Great Race, 1965
"Did anyone ever tell you that you're a moron?" The King Of Comedy, 1983


----------



## kyle

Is there really NOT a funny line/scene from Animal House?

"I have a husband named Dean Wormer"
"A pledge pin on your uniform!"
"I really hate those guys"
"You mind if we dance with your dates"

This could go on for pages.

Or the scene where Belushi smashes the guitar? Supposedly that was not in the movie. There was a documentary/the making of Animal House and Belushi just went off. In the interview (think it was Ramis, maybe Landis) said, "Hey it's Belushi, sometimes you just let the camera roll. Look at the face of the guy playing the guitar, ("I gave my love a cherry" ...) he's not expecting it/looks terrified." Toooooo Fuuuuuuny.


----------



## FFAscinated

Just discovered this thread. LOVED The Great Race. 
"7:30. Rise and shine."
"7:30? You rise! You shine!"


----------



## FFAscinated

"Have fun stormin' the castle!"


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

FFAscinated said:


> Just discovered this thread. LOVED The Great Race.
> "7:30. Rise and shine."
> "7:30? You rise! You shine!"



*PUSH THE BUTTON, MAX!!!!  *


----------



## RVGleason

From runaway airplane scene in ‘It’s A Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World’: 

“What are you, the Hostess?”


----------



## FFAscinated

"I want to announce my presence with authority!' - Bull Durham

I think of it when I listen to Beethoven. Almost every orchestral piece he wrote starts with a bang: a BIG crashing chord as if to say, 'Shut the f*** up! We're playing music here."


----------



## svenm2112

I'm mad as hell and I'm not going to take it anymore


----------



## FFAscinated

Also from Bull Durham: "The rose goes in the front, big guy."


----------



## kyle

“Man that ball got outta here in a hurry. I mean anything travels that far oughta have a damn stewardess on it, don’t you think?” – Crash Davis


----------



## FFAscinated

"In a lot of parks, that ball woulda been in."
"Name one."
"Yellowstone?"
- Major League


----------



## kyle

Another flick with great quotes.

Charlie Sheen answering the phone from jail, " Spring training? I don't think I can make it by then" 

"Get that man a uniform"

"Check Please" - Charlie sheen


----------



## MattB

Just to be contrarian...


----------



## kyle

"It's Czechoslovakia, will zip in, we pick 'em up, we zip right out."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy




----------



## kyle

"You told him I was going to throw the deuce, didn't you"


----------



## Donna

“That techno rock you guys listen to is gutless!”


----------



## RVGleason

From The Producers (1967).


----------



## kyle

"Now THAT'S a knife"


----------



## MattB

I'd like to retract my previous post, and replace it with...

"Would you like some...basghetti?"


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Dumb & Dumber
[While driving through Nebraska]
Harry Dunne: I expected the Rocky Mountains to be a little rockier than this.
Lloyd Christmas: I was thinking the same thing. That John Denver's full of shit, man.

Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy
[Reading off the newsroom teleprompter]
Veronica Corningstone: For the entire Channel 4 news team, I'm Veronica Corningstone.
Ron Burgundy: And I'm Ron Burgundy. Go fuck yourself, San Diego.

Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story
Cotton McKnight: I'm being told that Average Joe's does not have enough players and will be forfeiting the championship match.
Pepper Brooks: It's a bold strategy, Cotton. Let's see if it pays off for 'em.


----------



## Donna

From one of my favorite Hepburn & Tracy movies. Who am I kidding, they're ALL my favorites, but this scene is more memorable than most:

Bunny Watson: You're a sketch, Mr. Sumner.
Richard Sumner: You're not so bad yourself.


----------

